
Ubiquitous new workplace surveillance tools to accompany office reopenings - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lockdown-reopen-office-coronavirus-privacy-11588689725
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/vraQv](https://archive.vn/vraQv)

